# Which Stowa for my collection



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well it's time I buy a Stowa. I have been lusting after them for awhile and it's finally time. I am finally getting around to buying a few watches I have wanted for awhile (Damasko and Sinn) and since those brands have already been bought recently it's time to add a Stowa. 

I am looking at several styles and all would be welcomed to my collection. I don't have a flieger, don't have a marine style watch and don't have a field/dress style watch like the Portitio. So here is my question. Which one? 

I am only looking for 40mm and under as I have a small wrist. My 3 favs are the 36mm Flieger, the Partitio (white) and the 40mm Marine Klassik.

I would be nice to hear from people who own any of these or have owned them and let me know the good and bad of whatever model you had/have. 

Thanks


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

It would be great if we know which sinn and Damasko u have atm. Out of the 3 I would say go flieger 36mm first. But if you your current watch is all black dial then maybe Partitio or marine a marine white dial.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a DA36 and Sinn 556i....both black dials. That's why I was sorta leaning towards the Partitio white dial or a Marine but I guess I have a thing for black dials so never rule them out


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

City74 said:


> I have a DA36 and Sinn 556i....both black dials. That's why I was sorta leaning towards the Partitio white dial or a Marine but I guess I have a thing for black dials so never rule them out


What about the MO Black Dial With arabic numerals then ?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I like the MO for sure. Just trying to decide if I want to go black dial or white. White would be a change as I only have 1 white dialed watch in my whole collection. 

A few few questions I forgot to ask before are: Do the 36 and 37mm watches wear larger being that they are mostly all dial? Also, is the fit and finish across the Stowa line pretty much the same? Meaning do you get just as good quality on a $700 Stowa as a $1500 one?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I can tell you from experience to go with a white dial. 

Overall, much easier to read all the time, IMHO.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea I'm leaning white dial. I have a Bernhardt in my collection with a white dial and silver hands and it's not the easiest to read but not horrible. Really like to have something with white dial and black hands. Just which one....


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a small wrist and my 40mm flieger works great. The lugs curve beautifully so it fits perfectly. Great choice love my Stowa!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Marine Automatic got my vote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mastersword said:


> I have a small wrist and my 40mm flieger works great. The lugs curve beautifully so it fits perfectly. Great choice love my Stowa!


Yea 40mm is my max, just thought the 36mm would fit even better since that watch is just about all dial


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

wkw1 said:


> Marine Automatic got my vote
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea a gorgeous watch. Wish they offered a 38mm version tho, that's the only drawback. I think 40mm on an all dial sorta watch wears big and that's not good for me


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

How big is your wrist? I got a flieger 36, a MA and a Partitio so I could take some pictures for you.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fikk said:


> How big is your wrist? I got a flieger 36, a MA and a Partitio so I could take some pictures for you.


6.75 inches


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

City74 said:


> 6.75 inches


I have seen guys with 6.25 wearing a 40mm case with no problem at all.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

stuffler said:


> I have seen guys with 6.25 wearing a 40mm case with no problem at all.


Guess it depends on lug length and curves also. 40mm is my largest watch right now and just about as big as I want to go. I might go 42mm for a diver since they should look big and bulky IMO. I just think that smaller sizes are classy especially on a dressy type watch

EDIT....I have a 41mm watch actually. my Certina DS Action


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

City74 said:


> I like the MO for sure. Just trying to decide if I want to go black dial or white. White would be a change as I only have 1 white dialed watch in my whole collection.
> 
> A few few questions I forgot to ask before are: Do the 36 and 37mm watches wear larger being that they are mostly all dial? Also, is the fit and finish across the Stowa line pretty much the same? Meaning do you get just as good quality on a $700 Stowa as a $1500 one?


Well, quality is a remarkable part which constitutes the Stowa DNA and Stowa's reputation. That being said there *must* be a difference between a $700 Stowa and a $1500 Stowa otherwise nobody would buy a $1500 Stowa, right ? Mostly it is not fit and finish of the case but the difference is mirrored in a less decorated movement, another dial (silver vs. white), another rotor etc.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea that's what I mean about the pricing difference. I figured it was more cost of movement and dials, hands etc more than a lesser price means lesser quality


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

stuffler said:


> I have seen guys with 6.25 wearing a 40mm case with no problem at all.


Here you are 
I'm also 6.25

Here you can see all the 3 together (sorry I only have the black Partitio ;-))








Then the Flieger on the Partitio








And the Partitio on the MA








The wristshots, starting with the Partitio








Then the Flieger








To finish with the MA








I wear all of them quite regulary.
I took the handwound version of the Partitio which is 1mm thinner than the automatic version.
The flieger wears well in 36 and is a good alternative to my 41mm Flieger Original which doesn't fit that well under the shirt.
The MA has the standard case (which is the same as the one of the 40mm Flieger classic) and should be fine for most people.

------- edit -------

I just realised that I missed a few posts so I edit my original post to add a few comments

I really liked the MO until I tried it. It wears too big for me as I see it more like a dress watch. Strange enough, the FO has the same case but I think it works. Probably because I don't have the same expectation for the size of a flieger and a dress watch.

I also have the Prodiver which is 42 and is also OK as a diver

As Mike showed some Antea, in case you want to go there, beware that the lugs are pretty long. The Antea 390 should fit but the 365 or KS will look much better on a wrist like yours.


----------



## crose58 (Jan 2, 2017)

I purchased the Partito in 2016 and love it. I have 6.5-in wrist and the fit is perfect for me, for the more dress look. I've recently been tracking the accuracy of my Partito against other watches I have (Armida with N35, vintage Omega, Wittnauer) and have found the Stowa the most accurate, gaining only a couple seconds each day. It's built like a tank, looks great, and is very accurate. I have the black dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I would look at some of the 90th Anniversary models, especially the Marine Blue Auto if I were you. You do have to wait on pictures for some of the Flieger models.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice and such. Fikk I find the Partitio to me looks best on your wrist, the flieger second and the Marine last. I'm like you in that to me the Marine is sorta dressy so smaller is better and I think it would just be to big for my liking. Love the watch tho. The 36mm flieger is great looking. The Partitio is the sweet spot in those pics as to me that wears just right. I need to look at some of the 90th anniversary stuff before pulling the trigger. I will check on some of the Antea models also. Right now the white dial Partitio is winning


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Partitio white. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Go for the first one, the others will follow anyway ;-)


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm about 90% sure it's going to be a white dial Partitio. Now to decide if I want an auto or a handwind. The appeal of the handwind is that I have never owned a handwind watch before and from what I can tell they offer the handwind with display caseback which is cool.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Fikk said:


> Go for the first one, the others will follow anyway ;-)


Yes, 
he is absolutely right:
Those three watches aren't alternatives - they are mutual additions. Getting one, you feel the need for getting the other ones too.
They call it _Stowa Syndrome.........................

Volker ;-)
_


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

brainless said:


> Yes,
> he is absolutely right:
> Those three watches aren't alternatives - they are mutual additions. Getting one, you feel the need for getting the other ones too.
> They call it _Stowa Syndrome.........................
> ...


To add on. Feel free to join the Stowaristi group at Facebook. Nothing at the group. Just cool to be in. Hahahahhaha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Haha I could see it being a step into owning a few Stowa models. I'm surely gonna need a flieger in the collection at some point....


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

brainless said:


> Yes,
> he is absolutely right:
> Those three watches aren't alternatives - they are mutual additions. Getting one, you feel the need for getting the other ones too.
> They call it _Stowa Syndrome.........................
> ...


And I'm in the middle of the withdrawal syndrome.....find it hard to pull myself out of the Stowa thing....oh boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

City74 said:


> I'm about 90% sure it's going to be a white dial Partitio. Now to decide if I want an auto or a handwind. The appeal of the handwind is that I have never owned a handwind watch before and from what I can tell they offer the handwind with display caseback which is cool.


Get the handwind. It's a vintage-style watch, and the handwind caliber suits it well. Plus, it's something a bit different from the ubiquitous 2824/SW200.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dhtjr said:


> Get the handwind. It's a vintage-style watch, and the handwind caliber suits it well. Plus, it's something a bit different from the ubiquitous 2824/SW200.


Thats just how I was feeling


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

And the handwound version is 1mm thinner than the automatic version.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fikk said:


> And the handwound version is 1mm thinner than the automatic version.


Yea insaw that also. Well that's the winner. That's what I'm buying. I'm waiting for a reply email from Stowa about how to order etc and it will be bought. Thanks for all the advice and stuff fellas. Can't wait to get my nice shiny new silver box with my new watch inside. I will update pics once I get. I would think I would have it in about a week or so after I purchase


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Where do you guys see the handwind partitio? Web site seems to only show the Auto.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you read the listing it states a handwind is available


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Great choice! 

I recall reading about people choosing Top vs Elabore grade when ordering - wondering if my memory serves me right...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Great choice!
> 
> I recall reading about people choosing Top vs Elabore grade when ordering - wondering if my memory serves me right...


Does the handwind come in several grade? I didn't see that mentioned


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

That's my question as well. ETA does but not sure if there is an option to choose when ordering Partitio.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's been 2 German working days since I sent my inquiry with no reply. Is this normal for Stowa? I sent the question to them thru the "contact us" form on their site


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

usually I get a response within a day from using the contact us but they might be getting crushed with the preorders for the special models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> usually I get a response within a day from using the contact us but they might be getting crushed with the preorders for the special models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well guess we we shall wait and see...I was hoping to be able to place my order this week. Might not happen.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

They might just steer you to order through the website, that's what I was told on my last order, but it's for the standard flieger chrono. The order before that they needed to give me a quote because it was for this special lady.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear City74,

please send your mail again, maybe it is lost.

I will check tomorrow morning whats happen,)

sorry, this is not normal for STOWA and i think there is something happen with the mail.

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> They might just steer you to order through the website, that's what I was told on my last order, but it's for the standard flieger chrono. The order before that they needed to give me a quote because it was for this special lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just the watch I want, in white tho. Simply gorgeous


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear City74,
> 
> please send your mail again, maybe it is lost.
> 
> ...


Mr Schauer, thank you very much for the reply. I thought that it was an error of some sort as I had heard about the excellent customer service Stowa provides. I will send an email thru the website again


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

City74 said:


> Mr Schauer, thank you very much for the reply. I thought that it was an error of some sort as I had heard about the excellent customer service Stowa provides. I will send an email thru the website again


I'd try info @stowa .de


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Mike. I went ahead and sent another message last night thru the website "contact us" link so will see if that works first as the other message could have got lost in cyber space I guess. If I don't hear back today then I will send an email directly to them via the address you gave me. Don't want to bombard them with to many messages


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got a reply from Sandra. Seems the handwind isn't available until around April so gonna have to wait. Hmmm what to buy now to pass the time haha


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

^haha! That is a good question. Another watch with retro styling or something completely different? 

Did you order or are you waiting until April?


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

City74 said:


> Just got a reply from Sandra. Seems the handwind isn't available until around April so gonna have to wait. Hmmm what to buy now tompasd the time haha


It's a no date watch. The handwind or automatic behave almost the same after a few turns of the crown.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

pdsf said:


> ^haha! That is a good question. Another watch with retro styling or something completely different?
> 
> Did you order or are you waiting until April?


Oh idk....I been wanting a Hamilton Khaki King lately


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Then what are you waiting for? 

Been thinking about getting the Partitio in black. I have the Guinand FO 12-h and I suddenly realized there are aesthetic similarities. Case size difference is 1.5mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Update: Just got an email from Sandra @ Stowa and she said that the white Partitio handwind models should be in the shop by late this week so looks like I don't have to wait til April. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

City74 said:


> Update: Just got an email from Sandra @ Stowa and she said that the white Partitio handwind models should be in the shop by late this week so looks like I don't have to wait til April. Woohoo!!!!


Nice. I've had a hankering for that same configuration in the Partitio. Then the MABLE came out which put the Partitio on the back burner for now. I have to keep myself to one Stowa a year or things could get quite obscene.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I have the white Partitio, handwound version. Lovely watch, and fits well on my 6.75" wrist. I bought it a year and a half ago, so before the exhibition case back was available. It is nice to see a handwound movement, but luckily I have an Antea KS as well. And I do also like the polished solid caseback on my Partitio.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> I have the white Partitio, handwound version. Lovely watch, and fits well on my 6.75" wrist. I bought it a year and a half ago, so before the exhibition case back was available. It is nice to see a handwound movement, but luckily I have an Antea KS as well. And I do also like the polished solid caseback on my Partitio.


Yea I would really like the display case back. It's a nice looking hand wound movement


----------



## cantallbecowboys (Dec 30, 2014)

Get a Flieger


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

cantallbecowboys said:


> Get a Flieger


Tell us why...


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

How about because Stowa was one of the original manufacturers of Fliegers in WW2 as one reason?


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

If this is still a conversation, I have 2 cents. 

Being with the Partitio for less than a week the first thing I noticed, from wearing a pretty true to size 36mm for a while, is that the Stowa design really looks bigger on wrist than on paper. This is because the heavy seconds track pulls the eye out, past the light numerals (on the white version especially) and away from the center. Additionally, without much of a bezel, or a seconds counterbalance to draw one's gaze back in, there is a greater illusion of space than what mere specs let on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Just wondering if any Partitio owners have further thoughts or comments after having owned the watch for some time now? Still enjoying it? Pros/cons? 

Cheers,
Daryl


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

I know it has been a couple months, but I have the exact same question. Any feedback would be very helpful..



dwt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if any Partitio owners have further thoughts or comments after having owned the watch for some time now? Still enjoying it? Pros/cons?
> 
> ...


----------



## dwt (Oct 7, 2016)

I ended up buying it and posted a review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f106/user-review-stowa-partitio-klassik-black-handwound-4697461.html



TodaysTime said:


> I know it has been a couple months, but I have the exact same question. Any feedback would be very helpful..


----------



## jcoffin1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

The Flieger is stuning and a better size in my opinion.


----------



## nmay42ht (Jun 20, 2017)

I have had the white Partitio since March. 

Pros: Doesn't have the new Stowa logo. I'm a bigger fan of the old logo so that was a big plus.
Size is perfect. This was my smallest watch when I bought it and now I don't think I'll ever go over 40mm on a watch. Love the smaller sizes now.
I always catch myself looking at the dial. That with the numerals and hands make the watch easily readable.

I can't think of anything negative to say. This was an engagement watch from my fiance so I knew when I picked this watch I'd be stuck with it for life and I couldn't be happier with my choice. I ordered the grey leather strap from Stowa with it and it looks great and is much higher quality than the basic one it comes with. It was worth the extra money imo and I may get another one of theirs soon.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

I wonder why Stowa kept the old logo on the Partitio, but changed it on the Antea. Maybe its because even though both watches are based on 30's designs, the Antea is one of their main designs now whereas the Partitio is more of a limited production watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The new Partitio KS will feature the new logo.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks a lot Mike. I was not aware of an upcoming Partitio KS. Do you know when it will be released, what else will be different about it and whether it will be in addition to, or a replacement for, the current Partitio?



stuffler said:


> The new Partitio KS will feature the new logo.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

TodaysTime said:


> Thanks a lot Mike. I was not aware of an upcoming Partitio KS. Do you know when it will be released, what else will be different about it and whether it will be in addition to, or a replacement for, the current Partitio?


https://www.stowa.de/en/Infos/Novelties+2018/

If you want to be kept in the loop just subscribe to Stowa's newsletter......


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m waiting for the Marine 36 no date. That will be the Stowa I buy


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks. I am subscribed to the newsletter, but I must have missed that.



stuffler said:


> https://www.stowa.de/en/Infos/Novelties+2018/
> 
> If you want to be kept in the loop just subscribe to Stowa's newsletter......


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

TodaysTime said:


> I wonder why Stowa kept the old logo on the Partitio, but changed it on the Antea. Maybe its because even though both watches are based on 30's designs, the Antea is one of their main designs now whereas the Partitio is more of a limited production watch.


I tend to think that they still have dials with the old logo and will change when they run out of stock like for the other models.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

That could certainly be it too.

The old Stowa logo is more accurate for the watches based on 30's designs. I like them both, though.



Fikk said:


> I tend to think that they still have dials with the old logo and will change when they run out of stock like four the other models.


----------

